# Aprentice electician bored



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Can't say for Cali... but if it is a requirement of your company then your gonna have to do it. Can't you pick up a higher study level such as industrial technician with process control classes?


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

rogimor said:


> For the past three years I have been working for two companies. In both companies I was required to register with the Electrician apprenticeship program and I am getting bored out of my mind doing the same application over and over. Now, my question is: Do I need or have to assist to these classes required by the State Board Apprenticeship even thought I graduated four years ago from an approved community college as an Electrical construction & Maintenance technician and why if your answer is yes? I mean, I put over six semesters of Electrical theory and practice including NEC classes plus some other academic classes, adding up to a total of three years of education in the electrical field.:thumbup:


If you're eligible to take the certification test, take it. Sounds like you just need to apply for the test, take the test, and you should be good.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

you say you are bored, but not bored enough to get off your ass and look up the information you need to find out to take the test ? have you tried to find the licensing web site so you can download the candidated information where it tells you the information you are asking ?


----------



## crazymurph (Aug 19, 2009)

You need to fulfill the state requirements to get your journeyman certificate. Just roll with it and it will be over soon.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

I could hardly wait to take my first J-men's test, seemed the time dragged on that was 38years ago and time flew by.

As for being bored, look into doing different types of work, I got bored easily and kept looking into a different aspect of the trade, till I landed the job I am doing now.


----------



## Amish Electrician (Jan 2, 2010)

A few words, not just for the OP, but for everyone who has not ever been through an apprenticeship.

First, get the "I've been to college / I have a degree" malarky out of your mind. That's about as relevant as a tugboat pilots license; a worthy achievement, yes; but a different set of skills entirely.

Apprenticeship programs provide very real education, both in the classroom and on the job. I assert that no one puts more into getting a 4-year college degree (of any kind) than any apprentice puts into achieving journeyman status.

Completing the program is a very important credential. Just as colleges are "accredited," so are apprenticeship programs. Many times, in many places, you will never, ever be able to take a journeymans' test or work the trade unless you have completed a RECOGNIZED apprenticeship program. I don't care what degrees you have. I don't care if you can recite the NEC backwards in Swahili, or built the space shuttle with a Swiss Army knife.

Apprenticeship- programs have two parts: school and work. At school you are at least introduced to parts of the trade that you might not see with your current employer. At work, you see things first-hand: how jobs are organized, how the bits piece together, the 'ballet' of the trades, how things are built today, and how they were built yesterday.

Endless applications and other hurdles are part of the game. Especially in these tight times, don't expect easy access to the program. As I write, there are many fine apprentices, good solid workers in the program, who are not working. If these guys are smart, they'll stick with the classes, even if they have to pay for them out of their own pockets.

You mention being bored. No surprise there! Yet, as you trudge through every day, you are learning the most important thing: Pay Attention To Detail! It's not about being able to do it right; it's about knowing your job so well you're simply not able to do it wrong!

As for having already learned some of the material .... the trade is also about leadership, management, and training. Some of your fellow students / workers might need a hand; now is your chance. Ditto for construction skills; it's all about getting the job done and pleasing the customer - not about showing off.

Indeed, if I had the choice, for an apprentice I'd rather have a guy who could flash a roof, patch drywall, and match wall texture over an engineering grad.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Amish Electrician said:


> A few words, not just for the OP, but for everyone who has not ever been through an apprenticeship.
> 
> First, get the "I've been to college / I have a degree" malarky out of your mind. That's about as relevant as a tugboat pilots license; a worthy achievement, yes; but a different set of skills entirely.


Man you have that right. I have seen more that one college student change their mind about dropping out after a summer on a deck or doing trench work in the July sun.


----------



## rogimor (Nov 15, 2009)

nolabama said:


> Can't say for Cali... but if it is a requirement of your company then your gonna have to do it. Can't you pick up a higher study level such as industrial technician with process control classes?


I’ve thought about extending my career in one of the many branches in electricity. But at this time I am considering the chance of making some decent money so I can save for future education and working for a contractor or a company is not gonna take me there. That is why I do side jobs on my own and by beating contracts under $500, which is legal for a non-licensed person, I pocket some unexpected cash. There are plenty of side jobs especially in the LA area. Old apartment building’s Landlords don’t want to pay an electrical contractor or company $400 for the addition of a new receptacle using wire mold or for the replacement of a 50 Amps service panel in a dwelling unit. My point is that working for a contractor is like standing at the zoo watching the monkeys pealing bananas during one day journal. I had enough of that and I believe that the only way to learn at a good rate is by taking and experiencing my own jobs.
Thanks!


----------



## rogimor (Nov 15, 2009)

Amish Electrician said:


> A few words, not just for the OP, but for everyone who has not ever been through an apprenticeship.
> 
> First, get the "I've been to college / I have a degree" malarky out of your mind. That's about as relevant as a tugboat pilots license; a worthy achievement, yes; but a different set of skills entirely.
> 
> ...


 
I am not responding to that because any approved apprenticeship program classes in any state are the same for any approved schools within that specific state. Theory between a private and community education facility is about the same, but practice involving hands on tools and application may considerably change in both. And for those that think that education (theory) before practice is lagging the process of learning this trade, I apologize but I believe you are underestimating the potential of a college graduate. And just because she or he does not have gathered sufficient experience in the field to perform at a fast pace the mechanicals of the trade does not mean that his/her education contributed to a pause in time. At the contrary, I’ve worked with apprentices and examined journeyman that do not know the difference between DC and AC or cannot distinguished the difference from a linear or non-linear load, why? Because he has no idea, is it his fault? No. Do I have to throw it on his face and make fun of his electrical ignorance? The answer is no. One of the most valuable advices I always take in consideration when working in any electrical job situation is “DO NOT ASSUME OR TAKE THINGS FOR GRANTED” 
Yes, I am studying for the journeyman test exam. I plan on taking it sometime in May of this year. I am aiming for 100% score, and not because I am finished with college or so, but rather because personally like higher targets.


----------



## Amish Electrician (Jan 2, 2010)

Hubris; that's the word.

I'd wager at least 90% of the folks here have had, at some time, thoughts similar to yours. Ignorance is bliss, and we've all been happy at one time or another. Still, let me put it in a short sentence with small words:

*You ain't the first apprentice who's been to college*.

Side jobs? Legal or not ... business is an entirely different set of skills, and if you're smart you'll also apprentice yourself to learn that trade. 

Electrical theory? What's that got to do with anything? This is a *construction* trade, we make things. All that dx/dy stuff is meaningless if the tranny falls off the wall. I've had a number of trade exams, inspector exams, engineering school, etc .... and not a single one ever asked me about hanging transformers.

As for making money, there's no quicker way to see the paycheck grow than by progressing through the apprentice ranks. Nor is there any rule against taking other courses at the same time.

If you think you will have 'beat the system' by wiggling your way into taking the journeyman test, think again. Down the road, the question WILL come up, and you'll miss opportunities and have additional obstacles in your path simply because you did not complete an apprenticeship. Fair? Logical? Maybe not - but that's life. You'll be lumped in with all the smooth-talking meth heads, with their persuasive explanations as to why they didn't complete the program.

Or, let's put it another way, by specific example: A guy I know spent 23 years in the US Navy as an 'electricians mate.' From simple seaman to the top of the warrant officer ranks. He went in the service a high school dropout, and left with multiple degrees. Yet, upon his retirement, he was unable -simply not allowed- to take the journeymans' test. All his Navy credentials and college degrees were meaningless. He was 'qualified' to wire a nuclear reactor, but not a house. 

Park the attitude. I'd like to wring the necks of the High School teachers who taught that apprenticeships were for those 'not good enough' for college. They implied that jobs with names like 'apprentice,' 'laborer,' and 'helper' were demeaning, dead-end jobs for the screw-ups, misfits, and criminals amongst us. They couldn't have been more wrong. 

Of course, if you do enter an apprenticeship program with the attitude that everyone else is less worthy than you, your apprenticeship won't be much fun.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

rogimor said:


> I’ve thought about extending my career in one of the many branches in electricity. But at this time I am considering the chance of making some decent money so I can save for future education and working for a contractor or a company is not gonna take me there. That is why I do side jobs on my own and by beating contracts under $500, which is legal for a non-licensed person, I pocket some unexpected cash. There are plenty of side jobs especially in the LA area. Old apartment building’s Landlords don’t want to pay an electrical contractor or company $400 for the addition of a new receptacle using wire mold or for the replacement of a 50 Amps service panel in a dwelling unit. My point is that working for a contractor is like standing at the zoo watching the monkeys pealing bananas during one day journal. I had enough of that and I believe that the only way to learn at a good rate is by taking and experiencing my own jobs.
> Thanks!


Trust me, you will learn a lot more and get a lot more of a diverse hands-on experience by working for a good ec rather than doing little side-jobs.
If you're so determined to be your own boss, you should be studying to get your license, not certification.


----------



## htneighbors (Jan 23, 2009)

I, for one, never went through any formal 'apprenticeship program'. I have almost 30 years in the trade, and with only a HS diploma, started as an electrician's 'apprentice' or 'helper' or whatever you want to call it. After many years in the trade, I decided to obtain my license, because I saw the difference in the money that could be made. I took a class at a trade school, titled "NEC Code Class". Basically, they taught you about the test, not the NEC. At that time, as long as you could prove the number of hours experience in each field of the trade, you could skip the Jman license and get the contractor's license. (OK has no masters - just app, jman and contractors) I passed the contractor's test and got my license. I also have my TX masters license. I started in resi and commercial and have been in industrial for about the past 15 years and mostly inspecting industrial jobs for the past 5. The only jman license I have ever received is one I hold from WY - and I obtained it by reciprocating my OK lic. I've had just about every position in the trade, including owning my own contracting company, project manager, superintendent, foreman, gopher, etc. I have worked an average of over 65 hours/week for the past 15 years. The economy 'slump' has not been noticed in my bank account. It's been the exact opposite. 

Having not attended formal apprenticeship training certainly hasn't hurt my career, although it probably could have speeded the process up in the early years. I usually make between $175-225k/yr and am always getting positions offered from past clients and employers. 

The object is to learn all you can, progress up the proverbial ladder, and earn as much as you can - while enjoying what, with whom AND where you are working. I've passed many higher paying positions simply because I was and would be more content and happier where I was. Take ownership of all your jobs - do it like you would want it done if it belonged to you...at least to every extent practical and possible. Have integrity and character, be honest and hard working, and you can definitely do well in this business.


----------



## shockme123 (May 13, 2009)

nolabama said:


> Can't you pick up a higher study level such as industrial technician with process control classes?


I'm really interested in being a control technician, building control panels and such. Is it possible for electricians to enter this route?


----------



## SparkYZ (Jan 20, 2010)

I dont know why you havent taken the test yet. I've never been to a trade school. I've been doing electrical for 6 years and I'm eligible for the test simply because I have enough hours of work..


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

electricnewf said:


> I'm really interested in being a control technician, building control panels and such. Is it possible for electricians to enter this route?


 big time.
I've always dreamed of working for Seimans and doing control work. With robotic automization continuing to explode in industry, there will need to be men to design/build/maintain the infrastructure of the machines...that's where we come in. Consder whle taking your apprenticeship to enroll in some college electronics program also.


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

BuzzKill said:


> big time.
> I've always dreamed of working for Seimans and doing control work. With robotic automization continuing to explode in industry, there will need to be men to design/build/maintain the infrastructure of the machines...that's where we come in. Consder whle taking your apprenticeship to enroll in some college electronics program also.


 what buzz said x 2. good example is waste/water plants. everything is automated most of their control work is outsourced. those techs make great $$$$$$$$$!!:thumbsup:


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*Apprentice electrician bored*



rogimor said:


> I’ve thought about extending my career in one of the many branches in electricity. But at this time I am considering the chance of making some decent money so I can save for future education and working for a contractor or a company is not gonna take me there. That is why I do side jobs on my own and by beating contracts under $500, which is legal for a non-licensed person, I pocket some unexpected cash. There are plenty of side jobs especially in the LA area. Old apartment building’s Landlords don’t want to pay an electrical contractor or company $400 for the addition of a new receptacle using wire mold or for the replacement of a 50 Amps service panel in a dwelling unit. My point is that working for a contractor is like standing at the zoo watching the monkeys pealing bananas during one day journal. I had enough of that and I believe that the only way to learn at a good rate is by taking and experiencing my own jobs.
> Thanks!(quote) I would not tell any future contractors how you feel about them. Their job is not to entertain you because you are bored. You must find your way, grasshopper.


----------



## kayakwyo (Dec 24, 2009)

*Accident waiting to happen!*



rogimor said:


> I’ve thought about extending my career in one of the many branches in electricity. But at this time I am considering the chance of making some decent money so I can save for future education and working for a contractor or a company is not gonna take me there. That is why I do side jobs on my own and by beating contracts under $500, which is legal for a non-licensed person, I pocket some unexpected cash. There are plenty of side jobs especially in the LA area. Old apartment building’s Landlords don’t want to pay an electrical contractor or company $400 for the addition of a new receptacle using wire mold or for the replacement of a 50 Amps service panel in a dwelling unit. My point is that working for a contractor is like standing at the zoo watching the monkeys pealing bananas during one day journal. I had enough of that and I believe that the only way to learn at a good rate is by taking and experiencing my own jobs.
> Thanks!


This is how fires start! An apprentices doing side jobs is an accident waiting to happen. Find a company that has journeymen willing to teach you, not just watch them work.


----------



## wishmaster68 (Aug 27, 2009)

wildleg said:


> you say you are bored, but not bored enough to get off your ass and look up the information you need to find out to take the test ? have you tried to find the licensing web site so you can download the candidated information where it tells you the information you are asking ?


 ouch:boxing:


----------



## goose134 (Nov 12, 2007)

> big time.
> I've always dreamed of working for Seimans and doing control work. With robotic automization continuing to explode in industry, there will need to be men to design/build/maintain the infrastructure of the machines



Buzzkill, I just worked with a host of guys who installed MRI machines for Siemens. Sounds like it could be some good money, but I also think that Siemens sort of pigeonholes people as specialists. MRI guys are MRI guys and control guys are control guys. Nothing wrong with that necessarily, but I think it might be harder to branch out. That said, the travel is pretty extensive but exotic. The guys I talked to were in Chicago for 2 1/2 weeks then on to Tokyo. They said they spent and average of 5 or 6 weeks per year at home. 

Just something to think about if you've got little ones.


----------



## acalleo (Dec 31, 2009)

U can type that again!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old Spark (Nov 18, 2008)

If you are bored with what you are doing at work, you need a change. There are lots of opportunities in control work. I've specialized in gas stations. We do the electrical installations, but other technitions do all the what we call "fire ups". The dispensers are computerized, the registers too, the tank monitoring and leak detection systems too, all need a trained technition for each brand of dispenser or other equipement. You will be going to school for that, but you won't get bored. If you want to build panels, contact a company in Calif. called TESCO. They have shops in Sacramento and in Southern Ca. too. They not only build control panels, they make their own panels and boxes. They powder coat them and their equipment is beautiful. Around here, most of the control boxes for stop lights etc are at every corner where stop lights are installed. There are lots of other smaller companies that build control panels. Square D has a division called Power Solutions that build complete power and controls for gas stations and other industial plants. The box we buy from them is 7' x7' x 10". Inside are 3 to 5 panels, lighting controls, emergency shut of system. All we have to do in bring in the power to the panels, and bring in and land all the circuits on terminals. It's all planned out and labeled. If you get a chance to go to a new ARCO Station and get permission to see their electrical panels, you'll be impressed.
Good luck, don't give up, get going.


----------

